
How to get a free SSL certificate in 4min (on Windows) - sverrirs
https://blog.sverrirs.com/2016/03/windows-app-to-automate-ssl-cert.html
======
schoen
That's neat. Since the underlying web site is contacting Let's Encrypt in
order to obtain the certificate from Let's Encrypt, maybe you could increase
the automation, speed, and reliability by removing the web site middleman? All
of the code for the site is publicly available.

[https://github.com/diafygi/gethttpsforfree](https://github.com/diafygi/gethttpsforfree)

(I realize it's not super-simple to just do a port because the site's code is
comparatively complex Javascript, so you couldn't just paste it into your code
as a library.)

~~~
sverrirs
Thanks for the kind words :)

I had thought about integrating the whole thing into the app but I wanted to
keep it nice and simple (it is only a few hours of work actually).

Also it kind of felt wrong to deprive the gethttpsforfree.com of their traffic
as I think their tool is really nice and deserves attention :)

